# Do You Prefer Crazy or Quiet Music?



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Do you prefer really crazy piano music(or other types) of music? Or very quiet and peacefull music? Just curious


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

This's interesting!  
When playing is concerned ... The simpler the better, so that I can really enjoy instead of sweating over it. So it must be slow, and peaceful. But certainly not peacefully boring.
When listening, esp. during a lazy afternoon or morning, nothing wakes me up like crazy music. But what kind of crazy are we talking about here?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

That changes with mood. To relax i need quiet and "healing" music like the Goldbergs, but then again more energetic music....

Playing myself i love slow middle parts :wub:



> *When playing is concerned ... *


What instruments do you play, Thomas?


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

It all depends on how the day is going and what I'm doing. I probably like both equally, that goes for playing and listening. When I was younger, I definitely preferred my music to be loud and fast, but now I like calming music just as much.


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by becky_@Jul 28 2004, 03:23 PM
> *It all depends on how the day is going and what I'm doing. I probably like both equally, that goes for playing and listening. When I was younger, I definitely preferred my music to be loud and fast, but now I like calming music just as much.
> [snapback]659[/snapback]​*


Same here Becky, LOL. Did I mention I like youre bunny picture? It's so CUTE!!!! :lol:


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I also like gentler music best. Mozart and Haydn, and Handel and Bach, especially. But it depends on the day for me, too. Sometimes it's different.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Piano music?
hmmm... I like em slow and peaceful when I'm playing for fun. Crazy music makes me go bald earlier. I will have to stop that process for now.


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 29 2004, 05:48 AM
> *Piano music?
> hmmm... I like em slow and peaceful when I'm playing for fun. Crazy music makes me go bald earlier. I will have to stop that process for now.
> [snapback]732[/snapback]​*


 :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

As long as it is so emotional that it makes people either cry, jump up in their seats, relax, and/or have a pang of fear in their hearts, I like it.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 9 2004, 08:48 AM
> *As long as it is so emotional that it makes people either cry, jump up in their seats, relax, and/or have a pang of fear in their hearts, I like it.
> [snapback]1844[/snapback]​*


Same here. I like manipulating emotions.


----------



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

ah thats a hard question. when playingn piano, i always tend to choose slow, sad pieces that i can put alot of emotion into. sometimes i get really carried away with my arm movements and things lol. but fast pieces are always fun to play and listen to. some make you look more talented than you really are haha


----------



## glezzery (Apr 3, 2006)

I like what ever is needed at the moment. Webern's Passacaglia, Handel concerto, Rachmaninoff Piano Music, Anything by Frank Martin, Hindemith... It's all good!
If you have a CD/ MP3 alarm Clock, try waking up to Bruckner's 7th! Holst military Suites are nice to get the blood flowing. Sit in the Dark and listen to Shostakovich No. 8 and be VERY SCARED! Or put on some Mudvayne to go into battle with!


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

definitely depends on the mood... i think your music collection always speaks of how bi-polar a musician is, lol! as for me, got a library of 'em. i can be real quiet sometime, scholarly even... then gothic or punk ska the next. talk about being bi-polar, baby! lol!


----------



## mahlerfan (Mar 31, 2007)

I like crazy music, definitely!! Soft music is also very welcome to my ears, especially sweeping, beautiful violin themes!


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I like quieter and peaceful music.

This is exactly why I'm not a rocker. XD

There are some classical pieces that I like that are neither, but most of them are softer and peaceful...


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

I like crazy quiet pieces.


----------



## psicorp (Mar 25, 2007)

i like both


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

psicorp said:


> i like both


Me too. I can be listening to a bombastic orchestral Shostakovich, and turn that into a quiet, somber Oficium Defunctorum by Victoria.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like my music crazy, who would have guessed that


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If it's piano music, I think 'quiet', as then you can hear more tone & expression in the keys which seems to speak more to my emotions. 'Crazy' piano music can seem just 'noise', such as what my sister & I used to produce on my granny's piano, thumping away pretending we were concert performers. 

Other instruments can be crazy, for me - though some seem incapable of craziness. Crazy harp? Crazy cowbell or glockenspiel? No, for real craziness, you need drums.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Just to mention piano music, some soi-disant _crazy music_ (only if it is genuinely exceptional) can become a real Ohrwurm. Such a piece that I have recently discovered is Ligeti's _Piano Concerto_. I also enjoy comparatively quiet piano music, such as the piano sonatas of Beethoven, of which I have collected a good number. The really quiet and innocuous music of Chopin, the _Nocturnes_, for example, seems rather insubstantial and deficient in the essential nutrients.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

The crazier the better. But that can include quiet pieces too, the categories are not mutually exclusive. For example, Scriabin's later piano sonatas are pretty crazy but mostly pretty quiet.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Crazy music is my favorite. And, in crazy pieces, I love those tense quiet moments.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

This is kind of like asking "Do you like sad stories or short stories?" It's hard to compare the two, because "craziness" can be subjective, whereas "quietness" has a relatively fixed definition. I like them both, but it really depends on how it's used. Some of the most beautiful moments in music are quiet, but playing a mediocre piece quietly wouldn't automatically make it good.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Feathers said:


> This is kind of like asking "Do you like sad stories or short stories?" It's hard to compare the two, because "craziness" can be subjective, whereas "quietness" has a relatively fixed definition. I like them both, but it really depends on how it's used. Some of the most beautiful moments in music are quiet, but playing a mediocre piece quietly wouldn't automatically make it good.


I think some pieces are objectively crazy, like this:






All the gestures are deliberately of a joyful kind of craziness. That's very characteristic of Ligeti.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

aleazk said:


> I think some pieces are objectively crazy, like this:
> 
> All the gestures are deliberately of a joyful kind of craziness. That's very characteristic of Ligeti.


Hey, I really liked that! I surprised myself. Thanks, aleazk! :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> Hey, I really liked that! I surprised myself. Thanks, aleazk! :tiphat:


Well, I'm glad I was of help. 
Check the first two movements also:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Could not / would not live -- or live happily anyway -- without both.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

The Angel of Music said:


> Do you prefer really crazy piano music(or other types) of music? Or very quiet and peacefull music? Just curious


Now I'm over 50 yrs old I prefer quiet music as you term it: as they say, 'less is more.'


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I do enjoy expressive music, which definitely doesn't mean "crazy" all the time. Take Chopin's nocturnes, for example. 

I like both "crazy" and "peaceful," mostly depending on my mood. And whether or not I would like to change it.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Why not both? A lot of my favorite pieces are full of contrasting movements


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Why not both? A lot of my favorite pieces are full of contrasting movements


Indeed. I also like music that is very quiet or very crazy in its entirety - and everything in between.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I like pieces that are so quiet it's crazy.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, when I'm feeling crazy I like crazy, and when I'm feeling quiet I like quiet.

Only, I'm 60, so the amount of time I'm feeling crazy has definitely diminished....


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

When I was a kid, I almost always preferred crazy. Now, I can listen to Debussy's _Pelleas et Melisande_ without having to turn the volume past the halfway mark.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Yeah, when I'm feeling crazy I like crazy, and when I'm feeling quiet I like quiet.
> 
> Only, I'm 60, so the amount of time I'm feeling crazy has definitely diminished....


Ooh-er - I'm of a similar age, but I'm feeling crazier with every day that passes!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As I'm aging, I prefer quiet introspective music: Bach WTC; Brahms late piano pieces, etc.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Some analysis of mine (click to see):


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

GreenMamba said:


> Some analysis of mine (click to see):
> 
> View attachment 67509


No, that's wrong! 2015 should have three counts, not two! 

(After Tristan's post: Make that three counts. )


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

There has to be a balance of the two; two much "crazy" I can get sick of and too much quiet I can get bored of. Depends on what I'm in the mood for. I was listening to Ravel's Boléro earlier; it's the perfect combination of the two in its progression from "quiet" to "crazy"


----------

